# Carp for Striper Chum?



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm heading down to Lake Powell next week to do a little fishing.
We typically fill a cooler up with anchovies for striper fishing to use as chum and bait.

I've always wondered if chopping up a carp for chum would have the same effect as using the anchovies. It would certainly be cheaper..and fresher.

Anyone ever try it?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

NO
You may not use carp as chum. Page 27 of the guidebook.



> Lake Powell, Garfield, Kane and San Juan counties
> 
> • Chumming is only allowed for taking
> striped bass. ONLY commercially prepared anchovies and sardines may be used for chumming.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> NO
> You may not use carp as chum. Page 27 of the guidebook.


However, it is my understanding that we may have some additional opportunities for chum next year. Using carp, chubs, suckers, etc. may very well be an option in 2014.

As for this year -- anchovies are the answer for chum.

You can, however, use the carp as bait! We always take chubs or sucker for use as bait because it stays on the hooks much better than the anchovies. So, use the anchovies to chum, but use the carp for your bait.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow good to know. Thanks guys.
I had just assumed that since you can use carp as bait that it would be legal to chum with them as well.


----------

